# Pedal Old Metal in  Portland



## Ben Bikeman (May 23, 2013)

bike show and swap meet! in Hillsboro, Or. 97123. This event is down town Hillsboro, the streets are closed down and there's lots of room. come down and show off your favorite bikes or bring your parts to sell or trade. this is during the Hillsboro market and there are already thousands of people there for the music and beer. vendor spaces start at $10 bucks and we can be accommodating and flexible. email or call Ben with questions and to reserve a vendor space.

503-330-1870
pedaloldmetal33@gmail.com


----------



## rustyspoke66 (May 23, 2013)

Great poster! Sounds like a fun event.


----------



## adventurepdx (May 25, 2013)

Ben Bikeman, you should DEFINITELY get this up on the Pedalpalooza calendar, too.
http://shifttobikes.org/cal/viewpp2013.php


----------

